

How Did the Game Genie Work? - bradly
http://mentalfloss.com/article/12793/how-did-game-genie-work

======
al1x
NES Game Genie Technical Notes -
[http://tuxnes.sourceforge.net/gamegenie.html](http://tuxnes.sourceforge.net/gamegenie.html)

